# Exploria Resorts Summer Bay HOA fees have gone up tremendously.



## chequon (Dec 30, 2015)

Did anyone else finally receive the Invoice from Exploria Resorts Summer Bay Maintenance fees?  A shocker!  Mine went from 830.00   to $930.00  for a 2 BR condo, 405 building,  floating week  1 thru 51.   I called several weeks ago and they told me that it would be $830.00 the same as last year.   When I received the actual invoice it says $930.70.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 30, 2015)

Which HOA?  I don't remember it being more than $10 more than last year but I will have to take a look.


----------



## Sandy (Dec 30, 2015)

Don't keep us in suspense. What was the amount as compared to last year?


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 30, 2015)

I dunno to which S/B resort the OP refers, but my GTS M/F went from $600 to $650.

It was kept too low for too long, which resulted in deferred maintenance.
Only now are they catching-up and rehabbing units' decor from the '60's.
.


----------



## chequon (Dec 31, 2015)

*Exploria Resorts Summer Bay.*

I updated above.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 31, 2015)

My 3br lockoff when up a whopping $2.90 to $894.05

Mine is bldg. 103 and floats 1-51

Check to make sure you bill doesn't included the voluntary ARDA donation and Exploria's travel insurance.

It may also include a fee if you're in the Exploria points program.


----------



## chequon (Jan 1, 2016)

*Exploria Resorts Summer Bay HOA fees*

I will be giving them a call tomorrow or the 1st opportunity. I believe that the amount is in error.   Thanks for your comments.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 1, 2016)

The 400 and 500 section do have higher MF's (and are nicer).  They may also have a higher default rate or they may have been subsidized and just lost that.  $100 more in one year does seem excessive though when the older section had such a minimal increase.


----------

